# keeping joanna



## whoru (Aug 28, 2009)

well guys im going to try to keep my joanna. dosent seem like anyone wants a crazy columbian lol.. but all i can do is keep trying right.. maybe things will change


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 28, 2009)

Good luck!!! I'm sure she will get better.


----------



## cadies (Aug 28, 2009)

i've got a columbian and it really sweet ,,

1 month and no sign of agressivity....


----------



## jmiles50 (Aug 28, 2009)

Patience is a virtue!!!


----------



## Richard21 (Aug 28, 2009)

She will calm down! Just keep trying.


----------



## whoru (Aug 29, 2009)

well folks i hope so all i can do is keep trying


----------



## rrcoolj (Aug 29, 2009)

It will take longer but im sure your efforts will pay off. Just keep workin with him.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 17, 2010)

Hos is she doing?


----------

